# 72 Gallon Acei/Lab



## Marconis (Feb 9, 2007)

This is my 72 bow, running since February. I have 6 Labs and 5 Acei. Check em out.


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

i love how your rocks have algae. how long did it take for rocks to look like that?


----------



## Marconis (Feb 9, 2007)

About two months. At first it was 100% diatoms but then it turned to that.


----------



## MightyWarMonger (Mar 20, 2007)

Verry nice


----------



## convictkid (Jul 28, 2004)

> 100% diatoms


What is that?


----------



## Marconis (Feb 9, 2007)

I am unsure how to explain it. It's like a brown "algae" that new tanks get.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diatom


----------



## Marconis (Feb 9, 2007)

Do you think the intake on the left is an eyesore?


----------



## CichlidAndrew (Jun 29, 2005)

I got diatoms and hate them. But that green algae looks so cool!  I wont those rocks and algae so bad!


----------



## Marconis (Feb 9, 2007)

Lol, I hate diatoms as well, however I am loving this green stuff


----------



## jcushing (Apr 6, 2008)

Marconis said:


> Do you think the intake on the left is an eyesore?


yeah but what are you gonna do....


----------



## Ash3r (Jun 3, 2007)

*** had the diatoms for almost 6 months...im just starting to get the green going...!! i hope it turns out like yours


----------



## Marconis (Feb 9, 2007)

On my old tank, my diatoms never, ever, went away. It was such a ***************. At least on here they turned green.


----------



## Laurel (Jun 17, 2007)

I have green algae, but nowhere near that bright!


----------



## Marconis (Feb 9, 2007)

Maybe it is some kind of mutant algae? :lol:


----------



## aussieafricans (Dec 19, 2007)

i know this is probably a stupid question but what is diatoms


----------



## MightyWarMonger (Mar 20, 2007)

I belive it's the brown alge but some one else please confim or deny this  crazy looking alge :dancing:


----------



## Marconis (Feb 9, 2007)

Recent pic of my largest Acei. Still trying to figure out what the black markings on him are. They are on another Acei as well.


----------



## Laurel (Jun 17, 2007)

I had similar marks on my estherae when I had them. I hear it's a combination of bad genetics and too much spirulina in their diet.


----------



## Marconis (Feb 9, 2007)

Did it go away when you stopped feeding them Spirulina so much, and did they have any other health problems?


----------



## sddc5 (Sep 7, 2006)

that IS some nice algae growth! if you don't mind, what camera did you use to take those pics?


----------



## Laurel (Jun 17, 2007)

Marconis said:


> Did it go away when you stopped feeding them Spirulina so much, and did they have any other health problems?


I got rid of them because they were mean. They had no other health problems except for bad attitudes, and were constantly stressed from being beat up by the other red zebras.


----------



## Marconis (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks :thumb:

Canon PowerShot A710 IS. Great compact camera, as close to a D-SLR as you can get!


----------



## Regulatorocks (May 10, 2007)

i like the lab/acei combo i will be going with something similar.

i also like the green algae on the rocks, i am still in the brown stage. did you do many water changes or leave it alone to get the algae green?


----------



## Josh_Praetor (May 30, 2006)

Love the setup you have there, the rocks with the algae look amazing!
I had an Acei and Lab mix before, they go together perfectly! 1 Male - 3 Female ratio and they were breeding like rabbits!


----------



## Marconis (Feb 9, 2007)

I rescaped, had to sacrifice the nice algae growth due to my cichlids being too territorial. The algae went away when I took the rocks out. Hope you like.


----------



## aussieafricans (Dec 19, 2007)

the way you've placed the rocks looks awesome and VERY natural. :thumb: i would love to be able to set my tank up similar to this exept its 180 gallon. 

BEN


----------



## Marconis (Feb 9, 2007)

aussieafricans said:


> the way you've placed the rocks looks awesome and VERY natural. :thumb: i would love to be able to set my tank up similar to this exept its 180 gallon.
> 
> BEN


 :thumb: Thanks!


----------



## aussieafricans (Dec 19, 2007)

my pleasure 
good work you deserve it :wink:

BEN


----------



## Mastino (Nov 25, 2007)

Nice rockscape :thumb:


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

IMO, i liked it better with the green algae. what kind of rocks are those? :fish:


----------



## Marconis (Feb 9, 2007)

khaki said:


> IMO, i liked it better with the green algae. what kind of rocks are those? :fish:


Me too, but when I took them out to rescape it faded or turned brownish. The ones on the far left, I have no idea, middle ones are limestone I believe, and the big holey one on the right is resin.


----------

